# Just bought TANDEM at yard sale and looking for info



## tejun

Purchased a red Roland "Team Sport" Tandem bicycle at a yard sale for $75. Seems to be in great working order, but can't find any info on web for parts. I see that it was made in Tawain, but don't know anything more than that. We purchased for exercise in the neighborhood. Did I pay too much? Thanx for help and info.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

tejun said:


> Purchased a red Roland "Team Sport" Tandem bicycle at a yard sale for $75. Seems to be in great working order, but can't find any info on web for parts. I see that it was made in Tawain, but don't know anything more than that. We purchased for exercise in the neighborhood. Did I pay too much? Thanx for help and info.


As long as it works you got a steal. I think I paid about $500 for my Fuji tandem cruiser and have since upgraded the rear wheel to 7 speed Nexus. Tandems are a blast.


----------



## Guest

I am not familiar with that brand of tandem but would suggest you head on over to www.thetandemlink.com If anybody can tell you about that tandem it will be the site moderator there.


----------



## tejun

*Shimano and Tracer parts too*



PaMTBRider said:


> I am not familiar with that brand of tandem but would suggest you head on over to www.thetandemlink.com If anybody can tell you about that tandem it will be the site moderator there.


Thank you. Upon closer examination I see that someone has changed the gears/speeds(?) to Shimano SIS and the cranks and/or hubs to Tracer.


----------

